# Do they ever stop chewing something that they shouldn't be



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Although bailey is way past his teething stage he is still constantly chewing all things that he shouldn't, do your poo's still chew or have they stopped and if so what age did they stop...

He gets lost of bones, pigs ears etc but everytime he lays down he seems to need to have something to chew on, bits of barbie dolls, action figures, well anything that is left lying around really.... And sometimes it's really hard to keep things away from him with having a little one around. xx


----------



## tchandler (Sep 7, 2012)

My cockapoo, Tuba, is just about as old as yours. 8 months and 1 week and he does the same thing. Very, very chewy!! I have to crate him even at night, not because I think he will go to the bathroom, but because I'm afraid of what he will have destroyed when I get up. I'm wondering too, if it ever stops!


----------



## tessybear (May 1, 2011)

I have stag bars, pigs ears and Pizzle sticks lying around my house all the time so mine always have something to chew on. They have never chewed anything they shouldn't although will still munch sticks in the garden unless I watch them.


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

The only thing Lola chews if she gets her paws on are shoes. She hasn't chewed any furniture or anything else. Loves her toys to chew on. 

I just got a flash back to 10 weeks ago when I would sit on my hands just so she wouldn't chew them. Haha how times have changed.


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

I think some are just more 'chewers' than others....Betty took forever to stop
but doesn't do it at all now ( 16 Months)..Ted has hardly chewed at all ( 5 Months)...


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> I think some are just more 'chewers' than others....Betty took forever to stop
> but doesn't do it at all now ( 16 Months)..Ted has hardly chewed at all ( 5 Months)...


Hmmm so he may stop one day...that's something to look forward too, I should just count myself lucky as he's never chewed on anything expensive ie furniture etc.

My neighbour's dog chewed her sofa and her memory foam mattress and pillows 

She said she didn't like to crate her as she barked too much when left alone...I'd rather have the barking and save my furniture x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Obi doesn't really chew any more although he still likes to pinch shoes and socks and run down the garden. When he was younger he would have chewed them too but now he just likes being chased to get the object back


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

Yes Dudley is another one, he's on his 3rd stag bar and has a stinky hoof, but will still chew anything else - found an actions man's foot the other day, looked really creepy! I still have him in the crate at night and when I go out in the day as I can't trust him not to chew the house!


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Lady is almost 2 years old...OMG! she will be two on TUESDAY!!! yikes....anyway...she will still occasionally pinch a piece of paper and shred it....but that is all.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly has never been a chewer although she too loves nothing more than paper shredding.. Especially a lovely soft tissue ..


----------



## Laura(L)Izzie (Sep 9, 2011)

Izzie has always been pretty good and grew out of the chewing stage when she got all her teeth through, however Poppy is terrible and has had all her adult teeth for a long time, yet continues to chew anything she can find. I don't think Poppy will ever grow out of it unfortunately :/ We just have to make sure nothing that we want to keep is in her reach when she is left...

I should add that Poppy has never chewed furniture on anything like that, but any shoes left around or letters will be chewed beyond repair :/


----------



## Cupcakejo (May 21, 2012)

Daisy chewed flip flops, Lego, skirting board and even ground her teeth on the wall! I used to crate her whe I went out cos I couldnt trust her. I think she was around 9 months when she improved, though I still would leave shoes around and she loves to prune the shrubs. She had longs and all sorts of toys but destroyed them in no time. Those stag bar things are great for keeping them quiet.

Hang in there it gets better, Daisy's almost 1 and loads better. I let her have the run of the utility and kitchen and she's fine, can't leave a tea towel or bread where she can get it cos she loves them. Jox


----------



## Nanci (Mar 1, 2012)

Sami is 10 months and will chew paper and still steals socks ( and loves to snatch undergarments right out of your hands . . yikes . . yuk). He is left out in our house while we are at work for about a month and so far has not chewed anything he shouldnt. Knock wood!! We will see how that holds up as I return to work Monday and will have Carley in the kitchen behind a gate and he will be out in the rest of the house. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Molly has never been a chewer although she too loves nothing more than paper shredding.. Especially a lovely soft tissue ..


Oh yes, I forgot about the shredding! Obi loves shredding too and still does if he can get his paws on any type of paper or towel


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

Why, oh why, does Teddy prefer toothbrushes, or shoes, or anything other than the chews he is given?? He is a bit bonkers, I think, but we love him anyway..


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

Today bailey has chewed through my daughters bucket that holds her pavement chalks, she was out in the garden drawing and hadn't noticed that he had sneaked it to the back of the garden and chewed it to mouth sized pieces


----------



## SPCnut (Apr 25, 2012)

Add Daisy to the chew list  I feel so relieved reading the others posts about this. When I read about how everyone's puppies have slowed down once the teething stopped I get discouraged thinking Daisy missed the memo, but it sounds like she is still on track with everyone else. The only issue we have with her still is her teeth. She loves to have something in her mouth all the time - usually a ball! Her other favorite thing is a Busy Rollhide Bone by Purina. Thankfully she is pretty good about not chewing on the furniture (although she did get a chunk out of the couch a few weeks ago!). She is still quite active around the girls and likes to nip at them, but I think she looks at them as more of a playmate than an alpha.


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

So it looks like most stop chewing so much as they get older but maybe some never do! I did realise my sons trainers had been left in the hall for half an hour without being touched the other day - that was a breakthrough, although what I have realised is there are times when things can be left lying around but then Dudley will have a mad half hour when nothing is safe - it's all about timing!


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

DB1 said:


> So it looks like most stop chewing so much as they get older but maybe some never do! I did realise my sons trainers had been left in the hall for half an hour without being touched the other day - that was a breakthrough, although what I have realised is there are times when things can be left lying around but then Dudley will have a mad half hour when nothing is safe - it's all about timing!


I agree, it's if and when they take a fancy to something....

It just seems that the flavour of the month is my daughters toys...


----------



## alvinsimon (Feb 22, 2012)

*Simon and Alvin - Done Chewing Everything in Sight*

The Boyz are 3 years old and are finally over chewing cell phones, PC cords, shoes, and anything else left within their reach.

We do have one little issue with thievery. Simon likes to steal shoes, socks, amd PC mice. He doesn't chew them; he takes off with them and expects to be chased around the yard with the item.


----------



## Tressa (Aug 31, 2010)

alvinsimon said:


> The Boyz are 3 years old and are finally over chewing cell phones, PC cords, shoes, and anything else left within their reach.
> 
> We do have one little issue with thievery. Simon likes to steal shoes, socks, amd PC mice. He doesn't chew them; he takes off with them and expects to be chased around the yard with the item.


 Teddy does the same - just wants to be chased all over. If we lose something in the house we always make sure we have checked under the tree in the garden - his favourite hiding place. It has such low branches that it is ideal for his purposes, the rogue!


----------

